
Ask HN: What are prime examples of quality code in open-source projects? - johncowie
I read something recently on HN recommending that reading code is one of the most effective ways of improving your programming skills.<p>In light of that (and with a new year&#x27;s resolution in mind), which are the open-source projects or libraries that you consider to be at the pinnacle of coding style for the particular language that they&#x27;re written in?
======
duykhoa12t
Checkout Rack ([https://github.com/rack/rack](https://github.com/rack/rack))
and Hanami
([https://github.com/hanami/hanami](https://github.com/hanami/hanami)).

I myself learn a lot from these projects. The code is clean, with good tests
and documents.

------
Ecco
I think SQLite deserves to be looked at. Not so much for its coding style as
for the sheer amount of tests in the code base. It has nearly 800 times more
tests than code. Yes, 800, that's not a typo.

[https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html](https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html)

